# Ipod doesnt sync



## Bryan15 (May 7, 2008)

Whenever i connect my 80gb ipod classic to my computer a box pops up that is titled "devicemsglistenerwnd: iPod Service.exe – Application error". 
In the box it says "the instruction at “0x00427259” referenced memory at “0x00000044”. The memory could not be “read”". The ipod shows up in windows explorer but doesn't show up in my itunes so i cant sync my music to it. I have connected it to my other computer and that works but it does not have my music on it. What should i do?


----------



## monkeymonkey (May 10, 2008)

Try reinstalling itunes..

http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/

..Or move you music to your other PC where your ipod works already.


----------

